# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Aguas residuales :  ¿ habra solucion eficaz y viable ? Enterese como !!!

## kscastaneda

Nuestro gobierno ha dado un dispositivo legal en el diario oficial El Peruano en marzo del 2010 para dar solución a este problema hasta marzo del 2012. 
Les presento experiencias éxitosas en el manejo de aguas residuales y descontaminación con microorganismos eficaces EM. 
* Experiencia éxitosa en el LAGO TITICACA en Perú http://elcomercio.pe/peru/445760/not...-lago-titicaca  http://noticias.terra.es/2010/espana...-titicaca.aspx 
* Recuperación lago AMATITLAN en Guatemala, Estabilización de estación de lodo activado, Tratamiento aguas residuales de cerdos.  http://www.em-la.com/uso_de_em.php?idioma=1 
* Manual para el tratamiento de aguas servidas, residuales con EM. http://www.em-la.com/basededatos.php...=1&categoria=6 
Saludos, 
Visiten : Microorganismos eficaces en Perú en el facebook.Temas similares: Experiencias en producción de composta EM, biofermentos y tratamiento de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces. "Sólo las agroexportadoras tratan las aguas residuales 20% de aguas residuales domésticas reusadas son tratadas para el agro Las aguas residuales sin tratamiento y su impacto en la agroexportación Curso de  tratamiento biológico de las aguas residuales agroindustriales

----------


## kscastaneda

Encontre esto en el diario oficial el peruano :  http://www.elperuano.pe/Edicion/Noti...y=zYek2UAOxfo=  *TITICACA. PROCESO EXPERIMENTAL LOGRA PRIMEROS RESULTADOS A SEIS MESES DE SU EJECUCIÓN*  *Destacan éxitos de descontaminación*   *Aguas del lago muestran una mayor transparencia y se reducen los malos olores*    
                 [Puno] Un avance del 50 por  ciento registra la descontaminación de la laguna confinada en la bahía  interior del lago Titicaca, en Puno, tras casi seis meses de iniciado el  proceso experimental de descontaminación mediante la inoculación de  microorganismos o bacterias eficientes, informó Edmundo Miranda Paca,  responsable del proyecto.  
La evidencia de que el  proceso experimental está dando resultados se traduce en la  transparencia del agua y la reducción de los malos olores, en beneficio  de 20 mil pobladores que habitan en los alrededores de la zona de  aplicación.  
“Antes de inocular los  microorganismos, las aguas de la laguna confinada mostraban una  transparencia de apenas 30 centímetros, pero, a seis meses de iniciar el  proyecto, la transparencia es de un metro; mientras que los malos  olores se redujeron hasta en 90 por ciento”, precisó.  
De  otro lado, dijo que existe un expediente aprobado para realizar la  inoculación de microorganismos en la laguna de oxidación de la zona sur,  donde converge la mayoría de aguas residuales de la ciudad de Puno.  
                Fecha:10/09/2010

----------


## kscastaneda

Encontre que el avance ya va al 80% Fecha:12/01/2011  http://www.elperuano.pe/Edicion/Noti...y=3SVT7r44Os0=  *EN LAGO TITICACA. Con sistema experimental*  *Mejoran calidad del agua*   * Se realiza limpieza mediante el uso de microorganismos*  
                [Puno] En un 80 por ciento  mejoró la calidad del agua en la laguna de oxidación ubicada junto a la  bahía interior del lago Titicaca, en el departamento de Puno, donde se  aplicó un proyecto experimental de descontaminación basado en la  inoculación de microorganismos eficaces.  
Edmundo Miranda Paca,  director del programa Bahía Interior del Lago Titicaca y responsable de  este proyecto, dijo que se trata de un avance importante que pone en  evidencia lo exitoso de la técnica aplicada.
"Ya hemos  terminado la fase experimental y los resultados?dan cuenta de la mejora  de la calidad del agua en un 80 por ciento. El valor agregado es que los  microorganismos están vivos y continuarán su labor hasta llegar a un  100 por ciento", remarcó.
El especialista señaló?que no se  puede precisar cuándo?se llegará a esa meta, debido a que la actual  temporada de lluvias activa desagües clandestinos de las zonas altas de  la ciudad?que terminan en la laguna.
Refirió que ahora se  encuentra en manos de la comuna provincial la decisión de ampliar el  proyecto; es decir, que abarque toda la bahía interior, lo que  permitiría contar con un proceso de descontaminación de mayores  dimensiones.
"Este nuevo proyecto debería considerar no solo  los microorganismos sino también la protección de las orillas, la  canalización de los desagües clandestinos, el control de los lancheros y  la educación ambiental de los pobladores", manifestó.  
                Fecha:12/01/2011

----------


## kscastaneda

Municipalidad de Moche, dió primeros pasos para dar solución al problema de aguas residuales que aqueja a los moradores aledaños y al medioambiente; mediante el tratamiento con Microorganismos eficaces EM. 
Asimismo, dos alumnas de Microbiología de la UNT han presentado sus proyectos de tesis con tratamientos de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces a nivel de laboratorio para beneficio de la comuna de MOCHE :
* Tratamiento de aguas residuales domiciliarias con microorganismos eficaces. (Bach. Milagros Rojas)
* Tratamiento de aguas residuales de curtiembres con microorganismos eficaces. (Bach. Rebeca Herrera) 
Hay un proyecto a nivel de campo que ya lo tiene el Municipio de Moche para su implementación mediante presupuesto participativo, fuimos el 16 de mayo 2011 a inspeccionar el area a ser tratada. 
Asimismo se implementarán proyectos a favor del sector agrario, ganadero y social con Microorganismos eficaces EM. 
Felicito desde ya a sus dirigentes por las medidas adoptadas en beneficio de la sociedad y el medio ambiente.  www.em-la.com

----------

